# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [TI-83] Normally Centred Distribution

## penagate

A wrapper for the normalcdf() function.



```
NCDIST

Menu("METHOD","X-DIST",A,"Z-DIST",B)
Lbl A
1->M
Goto Q
Lbl B
2->M
Lbl Q
If M=1
Then
Disp "X-DIST"
Else
Disp "Z-DIST"
End
Input "L-BOUND:",C
Input "U-BOUND:",D
Input "MEAN:",E
Input "STD. DEV:",F
If M=1
Then
Disp normalcdf(C,D,E,F)
Else
Disp normalcdf((C-E)/F),((D-E)/F),0,1)
End
```

----------

